# WoC Question



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a few questions on the Lord of Chaos on Steed of Slaanesh. First off, what are the best replacements for that ugly boobworm? Secondly, if you equip him with a halberd and the Hellfire Sword, can he benefit from the +1S and the D3+1 wounds at the same time when he fights?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

halberd is 2 handed so can never be used with anything else...
a model equiped with a magical combat weapon must use that weapon and can never use any other weapon (unless special rules counter this), a model can never have 2 magical weapons (unless special rules or SC set up allow or already give them multiple weapons)... so no, you cant combine another weapons stength modification with the hellfire sword.

... but if you could: blade of leaping gold+great weapon would be awesome... HE prince with 7 ASF S6 attacks  jummy


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

Does anybody know of a suitable replacement for the steed of Slaanesh? Does he fit on the Sabretusks or Armoured Horses in the Bits section of the GW site? If anybody has any cool replacements that they think would work or have seen work, please tell me. Thanks


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know why you wouldn't want to put him on the tit snake I love that model. But I did try mounting mine on a barded steed and I had to cut out the sides of the horse and it still looks kind of crappy even with GS on it. If you are looking for an alternate steed you will probably need to find something kind of skinny.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Seriously, what's wrong with the boobsnake for a daemonic mount of Slaanesh? For what it is, it's a great model.


----------

